

Google Launches a Quarterly Online Magazine - flardinois
http://newsgrange.com/think-quarterly-google-launches-its-own-online-magazine

======
pyrmont
Great example of how much better magazines generally look printed as opposed
to put online.

The 'physical' copy of the magazine is inviting with attention clearly
lavished on each page. The website, although nice, puts the text into a tiny
little column with a few pull quotes and is identical for each article.

I just wish I could buy a physical copy of the print edition.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Agreed. This should have been either an online only magazine, a physical
magazine with online articles, or a tablet app with online articles for
browsing on PCs.

The problem is that the worst experience is front and center- an on screen
emulation of something that's designed to be in print. To make things worse,
it's not compatible with tablets.

------
chaosmachine
Seems a bit weird for Google to name their magazine "Think" when IBM is so
well known for that slogan. IBM even sells a book called "Think":

<http://www.ibm.com/ibm/think/order.shtml>

~~~
keiferski
Interestingly Apple used a similar tactic with their "Think Different" slogan,
which was hugely successful.

The difference, I think, is that Apple was positioning itself against the
monolith IBM, hence the "Different". Google is in a similar position today as
IBM was back then (in being dominately huge). So maybe naming the magazine
"Think Quarterly" makes sense after all.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Also, HP is currently using Think Beyond.

~~~
digitaltothem
I think we can expect even Facebook to start using the word "think". That
would be hilarious.

------
hsuresh
Direct link to the quarterly <http://thinkquarterly.co.uk/>

------
fierarul
I wish it had a Kindle .mobi download link: I don't want to instapaper each
individual article.

~~~
streety
You can get a complete pdf download at
<http://issuu.com/thinkquarterly/docs/01-data#download>

It requires a login though.

------
herrherr
I searched the site for a 'Buy a print version' link until I realised that
this is 'just' an online version.

The magazine would look wonderful on some heavy, high-gloss paper.

------
hc5
That logo looks a little too much like the new MySpace logo

